# Mach3 Tutorial - Set Steps Per Unit



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

If you have ever wondered how to make sure your CNC Router is moving the distance you think it should, this video may help. I show how to set up Mach3 by using the SET STEPS PER UNIT button. 

Mach3 Tutorial - Setting Steps Per Unit - YouTube

This is just one of the tutorials I have in the works. 

Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

bgriggs said:


> If you have ever wondered how to make sure your CNC Router is moving the distance you think it should, this video may help. I show how to set up Mach3 by using the SET STEPS PER UNIT button.
> 
> Mach3 Tutorial - Setting Steps Per Unit - YouTube
> 
> ...


Here is a link to the written instruction for the tutorial. Mach3 Setting Steps Per Unit - THE MAKERS GUIDE

Bill


----------

